# Gamepod 1.5



## Wytchone

Hi,

Wondering if anyone has this chair Gamepod 1.5 and uses it for gaming as well as movies. Could you please tell me about it if you do.


Thanks.


----------



## Wytchone

Well could not wait and purchased the chair.

I am very pleased.

Sound is stereo and LOUD if you want it as such.

The more base the more the chair 'thumps'


What I liked is the chair is very easy to assemble. Just the top and bottom which click in place. Running sound via 1/8" to RCA via PC sound card im very happy with it. Also another plus is that is sits like a normal desk chair! My issue with other game rockers/chairs were they sat to low for a computer desk. No worries about that here.










_The latest version of the Gamepod has a pair of built-in speakers and a 150 watt tactile transducer to make you feel every explosion and rumble. The Gamepod has 10 degrees of recline that doesn't require any power mechanism or manual lever to adjust. You simply lean back and it will recline for you and it'll return to its normal position if you stand up. It also has a 180 degree swivel that auto-centers.


The Gamepod's speakers and transducer are fed by a wireless adapter you can connect to a television, DVD player, VCR, video game console, or A/V receiver and has a 25 foot range. Very cool. Pricing for the Gamepod varies quite a bit_


----------



## CurtDawg77

Hey what are the dimensions of the seating area of the chair, and does it swivel or rock? How comfortable is it? I am a large framed guy so wondering if it'll work for me. Thanks....


Curtis


----------



## Wytchone

Chair swivels, reclines about 10 degrees. Very conformtable been sitting in it for 6+ hours (LoTR 2 and 3). I am 6'2" 235lb if that helps.

Dimensions:


Overall:18" H x 37.5" L x 35.5" D

Arm Length: 26.25"

Arm Width: 8.65"

Arm Height: 24.50

Leg Height: 2.65"


----------



## BishopLord

I got my Gamepod 1.5 via Ebay yesterday. I must say that it is a very comfortable, sturdy chair. I am very impressed by it. Although it's not Lazyboy comfortable, it is very solid and firm. I'm a big guy (6'1, 350+) and I'm able to fit this chair no problem, although, it is kinda small - as the speaker are near my shoulders and the "arm rests" are very low where my forearms can't quite rest on them. The chair is probably designed for someone under 5'9" or smaller, however, my girlfriend is 4'10" and when she sat in it, her feet didn't touch the floor.


The black area near the top is where the speakers are. That is where my shoulders come to when I sit in it.










I'm going to stop by Fry's to pick up a long RCA cable so that I can test out the speakers. I'm curious to know why the chair has RCA outputs? I can understand inputs, as the chair has speakers, by why RCA outputs? Overall, I'm happy with the chair. It's perfect for my setup with my 42" LCD serving as the PC monitor (when I'm not watching cable on it) and my Xbox 360. I paid $349 shipped (no taxes).










Oh yeah, I have to keep it covered with a comforter so that my girlfriend's cats won't scratch it up. They were very curious about it sitting there in the living room. I've seen a few on Craigslist going for cheap, too.


----------



## Wytchone

Never checked out the wireless feature ,all my stuff is very close to me. Reason it has RCA outputs is so you can link more then 1 chair together. So if you use this chair for only HT they all produce sound and thump together. Maybe later I will consider this but it's my "Capt'n Chair" so not worried about it 


Also a 12' RCA cable comes with the chair (heavy duty too). So if you need longer try Monoprice.com I have nothing but good things to say about them.


Can't show how much fun Gaming and Action movies are in this chair. Even with the speakers near our shoulders, you are still immersed by the sound.


GRATS on the Chair. Hope you enjoy it as much as I am.


----------



## DaGamePimp

JCPenny had these on closeout last year and I almost picked up 3 of them for $199 each but when I finally decided to make the purchase they were all gone . I really like the chairs for that closeout price but I can't say that I would spend $350+ for each chair since there are some real theater recliners that can be found close to that price (minus the speakers/transducer of course) . They are excellent for a gaming chair however , much better than all the other gaming chairs that I have tried (my son and my wife really liked them as well) .


-- Jason


----------



## BishopLord

Hmm... I went out and bought a 12' RCA cable yesterday. I didn't check the box to see if there was one already in there.


Oh yeah!!! This chair sounds pretty damn awesome when hooked up. I hooked the RCA to the TV's output and when I play the XBOX360, like someone else said in a review, it sounds like you're IN the game. Also, once I scootched down in the chair, the speakers were more towards my ears, instead of sitting upright in the chair and having them down by my shoulders.


In regards to the other post commenting about movie theater chair recliners -- that's fine, however, those are much more bulky and can't double as a PC desktop chair (maybe it can, but who would want to do such a thing?). This chair can, and it's a solo seat. I don't need another love seat or a 3 person "couch", I just needed a gamer chair that wasn't low to floor. I can honestly say that I have scored higher and did much better in the games I played in the Gamepod chair vs. sitting on the couch. This chair is great!!


$199 is an excellent price... if you're able to get one at that price. However, if they're all sold out... then it's not beneficial to you (or anyone else after the fact). I know I felt much better buying the chair at the price I paid, as opposed to buying it from Target. I was just about to buy it from Target (currently $489.99 minus 15% and free shipping), but something told me to check Ebay, and I was very happy to see that it was $349 + free shipping, because if you search on Google for the Gamepod 1.5, you'll see that other stores are still selling them upwards of $800! BTW, I received a $600 stimulus check courtesy of the government that paid for this chair and the Xbox 360, so it makes me feel good knowing that I did my part to help the economy


----------



## elmalloc

i received only $55 stimulus check


----------



## Wytchone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/14013482
> 
> 
> $199 is an excellent price... if you're able to get one at that price. However, if they're all sold out... then it's not beneficial to you (or anyone else after the fact). I know I felt much better buying the chair at the price I paid, as opposed to buying it from Target. I was just about to buy it from Target (currently $489.99 minus 15% and free shipping), but something told me to check Ebay, and I was very happy to see that it was $349 + free shipping, because if you search on Google for the Gamepod 1.5, you'll see that other stores are still selling them upwards of $800! BTW, I received a $600 stimulus check courtesy of the government that paid for this chair and the Xbox 360, so it makes me feel good knowing that I did my part to help the economy




Haha you went threw the same exact process I did! Now that I have the chair I would have paid for 2 @$199. But since I use it as a gaming chair 80% of the time im still very happy with it.









Still have a bed in the room to lounge around in when watching Drama's


----------



## elmalloc

intersting


----------



## Cameron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/14013624
> 
> 
> i received only $55 stimulus check



I really need to file my taxes.










Thank heavens for extensions!!!!


----------



## Wytchone

Still loving my chair!

No flaws so far.


----------



## velvet396

thanks for your impressions after some usage. trying to find a chair myself...


----------



## Wytchone

If you can still find it,I highly recommend it. They may even have a 2.0 version.


----------



## AquaticApple

Does anyone know if you can replace the speakers in this chair??


----------



## Wytchone

No sorry I dont.


----------



## Wytchone

Now I did purchase this chair for my Tween, she loves it. 
Ace Bayou Xfunctional Media Furniture X-Pedestal Audio Gamer Chair

And if pressed would get this one which is a stop up from that one.
Ace Bayou 4.1 Pro Series X-Rocker Pedestal Wireless Game Chair 5129601 

Found on Amazon.


----------

